# Last week's wedding



## pacereve (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's a few shots from a wedding I did last week - this is my second wedding....

1. Guy's getting ready






2. Ceremony





3. Bride's family formal 





4. Wedding party formal





5. Reception shot





6. Reception toast


----------



## CrazyAva (Jun 30, 2007)

I think overall great images, though I think the bride's family formal may be a bit too soft for that particular image.  The bride may see it differently, but I don't usually soften the family formals.


----------



## EOS_JD (Jun 30, 2007)

CrazyAva said:


> I think overall great images, though I think the bride's family formal may be a bit too soft for that particular image. The bride may see it differently, but I don't usually soften the family formals.


 
With shots like this I usually take one with B&G in focus, then one with family in focus and also I stop the aperture down to get all in focus.

Nice images.


----------



## Bee (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey, Pacereve

I think your wedding photos are fantastic - very well done! I especially like the one of the couple in the foreground, with the wedding party on the bridge. I have taken photos at two weddings this year - for me, once the bride got out of the wedding car, it was like being on a rollercoaster - I couldn't get off! A big, but wonderful responsibility. Again, well done. - Bee


----------



## schumionbike (Jun 30, 2007)

I have to say the first picture is very original!!!  Very nice set!!!


----------



## heip (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## dostagamom (Jul 1, 2007)

Beautiful...I love #4.  It is amazing.  I also love #5. These are great.  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## pacereve (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm very happy on how it all turned out although I do agree - the family formals are too soft - I'm going to redo those ones.

Anyways, here's a few more formals. 

1. 





2. 





3. 





4.





5. I just noticed now - i'm bummed I got the road in the background





6.


----------



## pacereve (Jul 4, 2007)

schumionbike said:


> I have to say the first picture is very original!!!  Very nice set!!!



Ha Ha! Thanks!
I tried to show how random guys can be and how preoccupied they can get while trying to get dress.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 4, 2007)

Is it me...or is the grooms face orange?  Or could it be that he is really sunburnt.  Nonetheless, good work


----------



## lulu (Jul 4, 2007)

good work, the road in the background is fine in pic 5, but you can fix in PS if you want.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, #4 is just amazing.  You have a real style of your own going and I love it!


----------



## LeeLeeMelis (Jul 5, 2007)

LOVE the colors!


----------



## geminigrl24 (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## pacereve (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks, I've been working hard on developing my own style, hopefully it is starting to show. 

Next month, my next wedding, we're planning on doing a couple's formals in a musuem - some to be by/with dinosaur bones and stuff. It should be quite original.:lmao:


----------



## manderb1 (Jul 9, 2007)

I love the original #4, the pose is very cute! They all turned out beautiful


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 10, 2007)

oldnavy170 said:


> Wow, #4 is just amazing.  You have a real style of your own going and I love it!



Agreed.

Pete


----------



## Christina (Jul 21, 2007)

4. Wedding party formal







wow, i adore this photograph.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea, I am in LOVE with #4


----------

